# Looking for Silat training video's



## Boyan Libon (Oct 24, 2017)

Hello all, 

I'll enlighten you a bit about my martial arts path and why I ask for help on looking for video's . 

I started practicing Pencak Silat almost a year ago. Coming from 5 years of Ip Man Wing Chun and 6 years of Shotokan Karate it was quite a refreshing martial art. 
I really enjoy Pencak Silat and (most) of the movements feel more natural to me than in my previous martial arts. 

The only problem is that, due to work, I can't train that much. I aim to train 3 times a week but barely make 2 times. So I thought, let's train what we learned at home (easier said than done seeing I'm still quite new). 
So I wanted to search some videos showing some Juru's or self defence moves but can't seem to find any. 

Can anyone help me out? 

Kind Regards,

Boyan


----------



## Blindside (Oct 24, 2017)

It sounds like you already have a teacher and a style and I suspect that anything else on the market will be different than what you are looking for.  Did you ask your instructor?


----------



## Boyan Libon (Oct 24, 2017)

Blindside said:


> It sounds like you already have a teacher and a style and I suspect that anything else on the market will be different than what you are looking for.  Did you ask your instructor?


Thanks for replying this fast. 
Yes I have a teacher, and I asked him but he couldn't really help me. 
I just assumed that, as in WC and Shotokan Karate, there were some 'default' sort of movements and such I could research? 

If I am mistaken, thanks for answering my question. I'll have to find a different way to practice these things at home on my own .


----------



## Blindside (Oct 24, 2017)

With the caveat that I am not a silat guy, I have friends who are.

General recommendation is don't do this series:  Silat Concepts: with Joseph Simonet, pentjak silat, how to street fight

I don't know about the DVDs but I have heard nothing but rave reviews for Stevan Plinck (I am sure someone, somewhere disagrees with that)  DVD Training Videos

For general free information I like Bobbe Edmonds youtube channel, silat mixed in with some other stuff:  PendekarBobbe
I think he had a DVD that at one point was free or for a donation after it shoed up on torrent sites.  You might want to contact him for details.

And then I think he handles sales of vids for his instructor:
West Javanese Pencak Silat


----------



## Boyan Libon (Oct 24, 2017)

Thanks alot! 

I'm definitely gonna look into those!


----------



## Gerry Seymour (Oct 24, 2017)

Boyan Libon said:


> Hello all,
> 
> I'll enlighten you a bit about my martial arts path and why I ask for help on looking for video's .
> 
> ...


I can point you to some, but I'll voice the same concern as others. If you try to learn from video something different from what your instructor is teaching, you can actually slow yourself down, because different principles may be emphasized. I'd suggest getting your instructor's input - if he/she recommends going ahead, then look for some videos, preferably with their recommendation.

All that said, and I (like others here) am not a Silat guy, but know some who are. Mike Casto (Anjing Gembala Pencak Silat) has some, and his teaching style has worked for me (learned from him in seminar format).


----------



## Reedone816 (Oct 24, 2017)

Boyan Libon said:


> Hello all,
> 
> I'll enlighten you a bit about my martial arts path and why I ask for help on looking for video's .
> 
> ...


Since the video parts already being answered.
If you are talking about traditional silat, instead of only copying the movement, you can try to ponder the concept behind it, so you won't be bound by certain kind of movement.
Because in traditional silat they usually being taught the concept then what the concept (biji: lit. Means seed) means in example of movement (kembangan/application), or vice versa.
That's why talking/discussion is also an important part of learning.

Sent from my BV8000Pro using Tapatalk


----------



## Tony Dismukes (Oct 24, 2017)

Boyan Libon said:


> I just assumed that, as in WC and Shotokan Karate, there were some 'default' sort of movements and such I could research


My understanding is that there are a lot of styles of Silat, with significant technical differences.


----------



## punisher73 (Oct 24, 2017)

Burton Richardson has a dvd set out "Silat for the Street".  He trains under Dan Inosanto.  Some people really like his stuff.

But, like Mr. Dismukes pointed out, there are many different styles of Silat and can be quit different.  Much like the difference between "karate" or Shotokan vs. Uechi-Ryu.  Learning one, would not really translate into helping you with your current system/approach.


----------



## Reedone816 (Oct 24, 2017)

Tony Dismukes said:


> My understanding is that there are a lot of styles of Silat, with significant technical differences.


Yes op need to consider that, since silat in malay term means martial art.
According to a book researched by the late Oong Maryono RIP, there were over 600 styles of silat that had been influenced by other style of martial arts.
For example the joint manipulation heavy cingkrik, the jab heavy peupeuhan, or the duck stance terumbu silat...

Sent from my BV8000Pro using Tapatalk


----------



## Brian R. VanCise (Oct 26, 2017)

Stevan Plinck, Bobbe Edmonds, Bambang Suwanda, Burton Richardson's are okay, Maul Mornie has a million free videos out on YouTube, look up Silat Fitrah on YouTube, Professor Jak Othman on YouTube,  there are a lot of sources out there and as mentioned above Silat is a broad name for a lot of very different styles.


----------



## Danny T (Oct 26, 2017)

Take a look at Mande Muda.
I was able to do some training years ago with Pa Herman Suwanda and with my wing chun background many of the fundamental jurus were very similar though more flowing to our wc drills. He often remarked on how quickly I learned them. I'd say it's very similar to wing chun and he'd always laugh and say "Wing Chun...I don't know it, never heard of this Wing Chun. You sure you've never trained Silat before?"


----------



## Boyan Libon (Nov 1, 2017)

Thank you all for the replies! I really appreciate it and find it fun to have some ppl as passionate about Martial Arts as myself! 
I know there are alot of Pencak styles but like Malos said there are certain moves that are similar in different styles. 

I'm just trying to learn as fast as I can and expand in my Silat. Like Danny T said, some of the fundamentals are very similar to WC but Silat just feels more natural to me .


----------



## Brian R. VanCise (Nov 1, 2017)

Boyan Liban,

You can go to my blog here and see a lot of different Silat videos that I have posted throughout the years.  Just search Silat.

Brian VanCise - Silat (link with Silat searched for you)


----------



## Brian R. VanCise (Nov 1, 2017)

Throughout the years I have practiced Mande Muda, Kuntaw (Filipino), Silat and Kuntao from one of my mentors and good friend who is now passed Bob Orlando and have dabbled with many others at seminars.


----------



## Slycer (Nov 12, 2017)




----------



## Boyan Libon (Nov 14, 2017)

Thank you!


----------



## hkreporting (Nov 18, 2017)

Tons of useful tutorials on this site out of Malaysia. 
HARIMAU BERANTAI TV


----------

